# Warum werden Spiele verändert



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

*Warum werden Spiele verändert*

Ihr habt bestimmt auch schon die Beobachtung gemacht das Spiele Nachfolger nicht mehr das Genre vom ersten Teil treffen.Das erste Spiel meiner Meinung nach war Resident Evil 1, was bei dem 2ten Teil zum Actionspiel mutierte, zwar nicht so krass wie es heute ist aber es war anders.Was meint ihr wie kommen Entwickler auf diese Idee das man Spielreihen usw. umändert um sich damit besser Verkaufzahlen usw. zu sichern?Ob es sich auzahlt? Meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Flotter Geist (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum werden Spiele verändert*

Wird alles dem Mainstram angepasst,hauptsache jedes Kind kann damit umgehen.
Das ist der Hauptgrund warum ich aufgehört habe zu spielen und wenn dann nur Spiele für 10€ in der Pyramide.
Meiner Meinung nach haben die Konsolen den Spielemarkt zerstört.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum werden Spiele verändert*



Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Wird alles dem Mainstram angepasst,hauptsache jedes Kind kann damit umgehen.
> Das ist der Hauptgrund warum ich aufgehört habe zu spielen und wenn dann nur Spiele für 10€ in der Pyramide.
> Meiner Meinung nach haben die Konsolen den Spielemarkt zerstört.



Ja aber glaubst du dadurch haben sich die Verkaufszahlen so krass gesteigert.Bei  manchen Titeln greifen Kinder trotzdem nicht zu, obwohl es jeder Spaten spielen könnte, einfach weil der stil des äusseren der gleiche ist.Deswegen frage ich mich wozu das ganze.


----------



## Flotter Geist (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum werden Spiele verändert*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja aber glaubst du dadurch haben sich die Verkaufszahlen so krass gesteigert.Bei manchen Titeln greifen Kinder trotzdem nicht zu, obwohl es jeder Spaten spielen könnte, einfach weil der stil des äusseren der gleiche ist.Deswegen frage ich mich wozu das ganze.


 


Geld regiert die Welt das ist der einzige Grund,dadurch das die Spiele einfacher geworden sind kaufen es auch mehr.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum werden Spiele verändert*

Ist schon klar aber nicht bei allen Titel funktioniert das und Hersteller beruhen trotzdem darauf worauf ich eher schliesse die faulheit.


----------



## Flotter Geist (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum werden Spiele verändert*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ist schon klar aber nicht bei allen Titel funktioniert das und Hersteller beruhen trotzdem darauf *worauf ich eher* *schliesse die faulheit*.


 

Wo wir wieder beim Thema Geld sind,wenig Einsatz aber viel abräumen.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum werden Spiele verändert*



Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Wo wir wieder beim Thema Geld sind,wenig Einsatz aber viel abräumen.



Das Ding ist ja bei einigen Titeln funktioniert das aber nicht bei allen.Warum nehmen manche Firmen dann Verluste in kauf?


----------



## Flotter Geist (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum werden Spiele verändert*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das Ding ist ja bei einigen Titeln funktioniert das aber nicht bei allen.Warum nehmen manche Firmen dann *Verluste in* *kauf?*


 

Welche Verluste meinst du?


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum werden Spiele verändert*

Die Verluste wo Spieler von anfang an sagen das diese es nicht kaufen und danach keine Verkaufsstatistiken veröffentlicht wurden.Oder allgemein für einen durchschnittszocker nicht interesannt wirken durch umbau.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum werden Spiele verändert*

Es kommt ganz drauf an - wenn ein Designer das Spiel einen neuen Stil verpasst, dann wenn er glaubt, dieser sei besser und setzt andere/neue Maßstäbe, welches das Spiel bzw. die Serie besser macht - aber leider denken sie dabei oft zu spät an die Fans. Meist vermisst man dadurch die Atmosphäre bzw. das Feeling des Vorgängers, auch wenn dieser evtl. schlechter als der Nachfolger ist.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum werden Spiele verändert*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es kommt ganz drauf an - wenn ein Designer das Spiel einen neuen Stil verpasst, dann wenn er glaubt, dieser sei besser und setzt andere/neue Maßstäbe, welches das Spiel bzw. die Serie besser macht - aber leider denken sie dabei oft zu spät an die Fans. Meist vermisst man dadurch die Atmosphäre bzw. das Feeling des Vorgängers, auch wenn dieser evtl. schlechter als der Nachfolger ist.



Meinst du einen neuen Designer oder den alten?Bei einem neuen Designer kann ich es verstehen das das Spiel nicht mehr so wie das erste wird.Aber im moment mach ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken um Titel wie The Witcher Assasins of Kings und Dead Space 2l.Weil bei The Witcher 2 wird es auf jedenfall übelst Fail wenn die sich nicht am ersten Teil halten dann kann man das vergessen.Und  Dead Space ich hab kurze Szenen  aus Teil 2 gesehen aber man konnte nicht wirklich was erkennen ,man weiss nur das es ein wenig Actionreicher wird.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum werden Spiele verändert*

Nein, ich rede schon vom selben Entwickler - die können ein Spiel aber genauso umgestalten, wie ein anderer Entwickler, welche engagiert wurde.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum werden Spiele verändert*

Ja schon klar.Aber warum kommt das so in Mode, warum bleibe die Entwickler nicht dabei es gibt doch keine gröseren Verkaufszahlen dafür.Also ni9chts nachweisbares.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum werden Spiele verändert*

Wenn man immer dasselbe Spielprinzip beibehält, wird's von Teil zu Teil verdammt öde, siehe EA's sich jedes Jahr wiederhohlende Sport-Titel (Fifa, NfS, usw.).
Allerdings kommt dieser Stilwechsel gar nicht sooo häufig vor, maßgebliche Änderungen werden eigentlich nicht sehr oft durchgeführt - das ist aber oft auch genau das, was manche Spielserien auf Dauer eintönig macht.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum werden Spiele verändert*

Die Sportspiele sind schlechre Beispiele weil es im prinzip immer nur beim gleichen bleiben kann.Aber bei Rollenspielen usw. könnte man das alte beibehalten und neues hineinfügen so wie früher.Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum das heute nicht mehr so ist..Ich verstehe nicht warum die Entwickler nicht verstehen das man viel mehr kaufen würde.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum werden Spiele verändert*

Igendwann ist das alte Prinzip nunmahl ausgeschöpft und es muss was neues her.


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Warum werden Spiele verändert*

Geht ja auch darum das Genre immer total verfehlt wird.Zb. Erst Rollenspiel dann Action Fantasy Game usw.


----------

